# Issues with Kenwood DNX-8120



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

DNX-8120 8120 issues - SQ - hiss - iphone disconnects - hating it 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a few issues with my Kenwood DNX-8120 . At first, it seemed like the "best" dd out there for navi and everything but now I'm wondering.

1 - iphone disconnects constantly. Sometimes it says " authorization error " and other times it just disconnects and reconnects. Sometimes you have to restart the whole unit beofre you can plug the iphone back in. I'm lucky to listen through an entire song before it cuts out. It seems to work OK with my wifes ipod video - so I don't know if it's an incompatability issue or what??

2 - Sound quality is flat. Even messing with the EQ didn't seem to give me any true definition, especially when playing rock or anything "busy"...everything sounds mushed together, at any volume. There is an SRS WOW setting - if you turn that on, everything is much clearer and bass is deeper BUT it introduces VERY noticable hiss/rumble which becomes louder and louder as you progress through the different levels of SRS WOW. Seems to me the unit lacks SQ in "normal" mode then tries to make up for it by using SRS WOW (which really seems like a new way of saying "LOUDNESS").

I really like the NAV, bluetooth and some of the other features of the unit but I've realized that SQ is the most important thing to me. Should I consider another unit? I wouldnt be opposed to a single-din, if the SQ was up to par.

Thx
Jeff


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

The DNX8120, isn't really supposed to be compatible with the iphone or the touch I think. Anyway it's really not supposed to compatible with the iphone I know. How I deal with that is, on the iphone itself I play a song and actually plug it into the DNX8120 while the song is playing, then the 8120 is reading the iphone then it should connect just fine from there. You should be able to control all the songs, and even watch videos from it. I just started to use my iphone on my 8120 and that's what I had to do. I drove for about 4 hours yesterday no disconnecting no errors. Try that out.

Im not sure the type of sound you are trying to achieve but I like how it sounds with all the effects off, and just the 13 band eq suits me well. The SQ is pretty good on this, I would say its on par with a 880PRS or a 9887. If you are looking for something better than I would move on from this unit.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I have one as well make sure you have the latest fir,ware update for the iphone they had problems with it in the begining.


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have the latest bluetooth firmware, but I haven't been able to locate the firmware for the unit itself. Trunk, would you mind telling me what your current version is?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

jeff33702 said:


> I have the latest bluetooth firmware, but I haven't been able to locate the firmware for the unit itself. Trunk, would you mind telling me what your current version is?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Version: 2.2.9-322-324
BT Version: 1.61

I dont have a Iphone btw.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

jeff33702 said:


> I have the latest bluetooth firmware, but I haven't been able to locate the firmware for the unit itself. Trunk, would you mind telling me what your current version is?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Try this link

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

its for bt 1.61

This link is for readin.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=7451536&#7451536


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Also try turning the EQ on the iphone off, and make any EQ adjustments with your stereo. Even with my 880prs there is a very noticeable difference in the sound when I have the eq on my ipod on.


----------



## therealdeal74 (Sep 9, 2008)

jeff33702 said:


> I have the latest bluetooth firmware, but I haven't been able to locate the firmware for the unit itself. Trunk, would you mind telling me what your current version is?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


So you are on BT firmware 1.70 for the Kenwood right?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

therealdeal74 said:


> So you are on BT firmware 1.70 for the Kenwood right?


I had no idea 1.70 came out thx.

new link then 

Kenwood Corporation | About the Bluetooth module firmware updater


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, the BT has nothing to do with the other. My main FW is at 2.29-320-323

It's horrible with my iphone. I cant get through a single song without it stcking and having to rebooth both the phone and HU...


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Update - FYI - a new Kenwood ipod cable fixed the problems for the most part. I get an Authorization Error once in a long while but generally, all is well. Now I just need to get it to sound good


----------



## CarlTGranvil (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a DNX8120

My software is: 
Version: 2.2.9 - 320 - 323 
Bluetooth Module Version: 1.70

VS 

*The latest software:*

*Version: 2.2.9 - 321 - 324*

Bluetooth Module Version: 1.70

Everytime I connect anything to my USB, my NAV locks and always reboots; I can't listen to XM/Sirius radio; and now everytime I connect to my IPod Classic, the radio just completely shuts off. When I press the reset button, it just shuts of again until I unplug the IPod.

I checked the kenwood website and i see updates for the DNX 5, 7 and 9 series, totally disregarding the DNX8120...

How do I download the lastest softeware version??

HELP!!!!!!:worried2::worried2:


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, they totally ignore the dnx-8120 because they have the new "flagship"
I think it's the same driver category as dnx 7120...I'm not updating it though.

I'm new to this forum. Can someone link me on how to use the speaker level settings on the dnx8120?

these frequency/octave adjustment escapes me. I'm wondering if there is a feature by feature tutorial for each setting in the sound department.


----------

